# Taurus 709 slim



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought this new pistol in 9mm. I like it a lot. Enough gun to hold onto, but small enough to conceal.

One problem....It shoots low! Like 4-6 inches low. I thought it was me, but I had 2 buddies try with the same basic results. The rear sight has some adjustment, but these results are after adjustment. I am befuddled. Any ideas other than sending it back to Taurus?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

At what range is it 4-6" low? I've got a Taurus PT-111 and it shoots fine. Are you running factory sights or aftermarket? Remember with a shorter barrel gun you're going to loose a little bit because the bullet has less rifling to spin through before leaving the barrel.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Try different bullets if ur out of adjustment, or see if u can get different sights. If that don't work, send it back to TAURUS let them check it out. You just have to pay to ship it there. I just sent a PT 1911 in for work, tookm two weeks and got it back. Can't say they fixed it right, didn't shoot it yet. Hope ya get it shootin good.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I am shooting at 7 yards. I expect less accuracy due to the short barrel. They group fine, but low. I am using factory sights, and love my PT92FS. 

I have been shooting 124gr. fmj. I may switch down to 115gr and see what happens. Happy to hear turn around was only 2 weeks. That is good.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Try shooting from a rest before sending the gun off. You might simply be pushing the round down with your shooting position. There shouldn't be any noticeable bullet drop from point of aim at that distance.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I used to have a chart like this, I found it online for ya. This helps you to correct where your rounds are going if you use it as advertised. Where ever your bullet falls on the target in the relative position to what's displayed below gives you an idea of where to look for correction.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sharp charge is right, You want to try every method possible to remedy it's accuracy before throwing the towel in and sending it back. Hope ya get it straightend around. Let us know what you come up with. I copied that chart so I could use it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

pj4wd said:


> Sharp charge is right, You want to try every method possible to remedy it's accuracy before throwing the towel in and sending it back. Hope ya get it straightend around. Let us know what you come up with. I copied that chart so I could use it.


It really is a good chart. I used to keep a version of it with my shooting gear but lost it. Just a quick reference to help put you in the 10 ring.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I hope to make it to the indoor range on Thursday for some rounds and using your ideas. I'll let you know.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

A little later than I liked, but I finally made it back to the range. I am going to have to throw this pistol to hit anyone with it. I went through a range of options and determined it was the gun. I may have played a part in it, but the shots still marked low at 25 feet. I sold it. I only lost $37 dollars of my purchase price (including the Governor's portion). Worth the small loss to have a gun I am confident in. I purchased a Springfield Armory xd-9 compact and went back to the range. Ran a bunch of rounds through it. Much better...again... much better. Now I can be comfortable shooting in my ccw class next weekend.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

cant go wrong with the XD. my carry is the .40 sub compact, one of the sweetest shooting little guns i have ever fired. surprising accuracy out of the 3" bbl as well


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

I bought a 709 3 weeks ago and it is a awesome gun. I have been to the range 3 times and fired over 500 rounds with no problem what so ever. All 3 times shooting I shoot 2 inch groups at 7 yards. All I used were the Winchester 115 grain FMJ . Great gun for Concealed Weapon. 
Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I really wanted that 709 to work. I liked the size a lot. In the end, that particular pistol just didn't work for me. 

Scallop, I couldn't agree more. I love that xd. Compact and fun to shoot. Feels good in my hand.


----------

